# Does this IWC look too big on my wrist?



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just picked up a beautiful IWC Mark XVIII on the forum. It's a gorgeous piece, but not sure if it wears too big on my 6" wrist? Also put on this brown strap I bought from Martu.


----------



## alex-w (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Looks fine to me. Congrats!


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Where it in good health. Looks normal

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jelly jam (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

That is a great choice for a smaller size wrist imo.


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

It's always hard to tell from pictures. With that said, it looks like the lugs are overhanging your wrist slightly. My opinion - the watch (size) looks terrific, the lugs look too big (long).


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Very nice watch, but I do think it's a little bit too big, though not offensively so. I have a 6.5 wrist, and I thought the watch wore too big for me. Maybe the white dial has something to do with it. But this is all somewhat subjective, and it's not as if you're trying to pull off a Big Pilot here.


----------



## toychaser (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

I think it looks awesome. Love the strap combo as well.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Enjoy your IWC!


----------



## 5-Oclock-Somewhere (Feb 4, 2017)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

There are no rules to this, but there are some unwritten guidelines. One says that if the lugs overhang the wrist the watch is too big. But hey, if it floats your boat sail away in it! Enjoy.


----------



## werk24.pl (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

in my opinion fits great !!!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Looks nice. Wear it in good health!


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Thanks guys, took a better pic for a different perspective.


----------



## Honeyrose (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

The proportion of your hands makes up for the lugs which looked a little long in the first picture when you only had the wrist showing. Looks especially good in the third picture. Very elegant and classy. Enjoy!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

sidrox:
IMO it looks as tho it was made for your wrist,
That's my POV.
Wear n enjoy it.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Beautiful watch. congratulations.
looks great. if this is your Biggest piece?. just give it a few days till your eyes adjust to it. that's normal.
that said. it doesn't look abnormal on your wrist.


----------



## ndelvall (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Looks great from here!


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

I think you made a great choice. If you're enjoying it, don't look back!


----------



## dbrando (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Looks just right to me! Plus the Mark is a more than reasonable size anyway. Don't second guess it. It looks fantastic!


----------



## LeslieL (May 24, 2016)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

it looks great ! congratz !


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Looks good


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Thanks guys, I think I'm getting used to it now too.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Looks perfect for your wrist man, wear it i great health! And congrats!!!


----------



## peire06 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Tough call. Watch looks great on your wrist but as one WUS member indicated the lugs are overhanging a bit. What matters is what you think.


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Looks great to me, close-up photos always seem to exaggerate the size effect on the wrist, IMHO. This does not look bad to me at all. Does it FEEL bad to you? I followed through the thread and saw the less-close-upped shots. Looks fantastic! Enjoy it!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

It's a little bit on the big side, but not crazy. Pilots are meant to be large, enjoy your new watch!


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Looks just fine to me, great choice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

You can totally pull that off, looks good to me.


----------



## Zain A (Jan 16, 2016)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Looks great to me, as others have said Pilots watches are meant to be large. Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*


----------



## richard01267 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

Looks just right on your wrist. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## jawshoe (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

it's perfect. any smaller and it would look too small. i'm not kidding, pilot watches are meant to be big


----------



## bbabear01 (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

It looks ok to me.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

If you think it looks ok and you're happy then keep wearing it. But by asking the question I get the feeling you think it may be too big. If you do then find a smaller one. I have a larger wrist and my Fleigler Chronograph is on the smallish side for me. But then so is a Rolex Seadweller. My Aquatimer is almost 44mm and it is just right. But I wear them all and it doesn't bother me. But the main thing is that I don't really think it matters what others think. It's how I feel. So how do you feel about it?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## fuselierpa (Sep 21, 2016)

A flieger is meant to wear huge. That's why the big pilot is so big, for example. On your wrist I'd say the size of the Mark XVIII is exactly the right look for a flieger.


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

No way that looks big. It looks perfect on your wrist. Taking a closeup picture of wrist always screws up the perspective. The full body shots is how it really looks to someone looking at the watch on you. Nice purchase.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks spot on to me, enjoy it


----------



## James Russle (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*

size is perfect, however that alignment on the date window drives me bananazz, why did they have to mess it up, xvi had such great balance!


----------



## maxymax (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks great in my opinion. In the end it all comes to how you wear it, not how it fits you! Your dress and the accessories really set it apart, like many have said here, in the wrist only shot it looks big. But the overall perspective is what matters. Here is my Petite Prince on my 6.5 inch wrist...


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

looks good to me too!


----------



## goblin (Jun 7, 2016)

Looks great.


----------



## breitlingman12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks fine if anything Maybe its slightly small,but then again everyone has different opinions,congrats


----------



## F1YMS (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks fine... it's a pilots watch, as long as the lugs are not bigger than your wrists it's fine, also it's a pilots watch, they should be big.


----------



## way1 (May 13, 2016)

Nothing to worry about, enjoy your watch in good health.


----------



## ndelvall (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks fantastic from here!


----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

Honestly, yes. The lug 'overhang' is tough to overcome, IMO.


----------



## Duke84 (Jul 1, 2015)

It looks great on you. I love the white dial with your brown strap. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Oscar888 (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah looks good. 

I like very much the design of the Pilot Mark VIII, especially the Little Prince version. Just wish they have a bigger version with exactly same design, just proportionately bigger


----------



## Funan (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks like a great fit...not too big at all


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks great on you in the second picture. Looks perfect. 40mm, for a watch on a strap (as opposed to metal bracelet) is fine for your wrist size (and mine). 

There have been past threads that very nicely discuss and even scientifically demonstrate the problems and distorted perceptions that you get from the watch being too close to the camera, like in your first picture. It makes any watch look huge and overhanging. I have seen in myself even with a little 34mm watch. 

So no worries. Looks great.


----------



## barry jay fisher (Apr 3, 2017)

How can one voice an opinion that may diminish an others feelings doing so in good faith, not wanting to cause sorrow. It is hard. It is something only a firm friend could do for another solid friend, and I don't even know you. Yet, you ask this question wanting to know something you already have doubts about. Were you satisfied with the size...if the real discomfort about the watch is in fact the size, then you would never even have the question cross your mind. The truth is your instincts are informing you correctly that something is amiss although what that is really isn't the size of the piece. It's something else. There are several things that impinge on the timepiece enhancing your appeal directly attributable to the watch. Forgive me for voicing my OPINION...and that's all it is. Firstly and glaringly the watch band is too long. It is flopping around protruding out the side of your wrist. It gives the same impression as a belt that is sized too large. A correctly lengthened belt is sized so as the prong goes through the third hole...not the first, not the fifth nor fourth...the third. That's the way it is. Otherwise it looks like the wearer can't afford a belt that fits properly after gaining or loosing weight. The same is true for the watch band. The band should not be visable beyond the back of the wrist. It should pass through the loops definitively...not a little stub that is just past the buckle nor a long droopy piece of leather sticking out from the side of the wrist. Now, we're just on the band. The watch is sadly worse.The lugs are DESIGNED too long for the diameter of the watch. Lugs that size would do for a watch with a significantly greater diameter. Your real problem is the design of the watch in relationship to your wrist. Do you really want to strap a wall clock or a bedside alarm clock onto your wrist. The hands of the watch are the hands of a clock made for your bedside table...not your wrist. Hands like that are made to see at a significant distance, not up at a closer distance where your wrist is in relationship to your eyes when you WATCH your watch. Good golly, I'm not enjoying telling you this yet you ask the question from inside of yourself wanting an unbiased opinion that actually is considered and from one who is trying to really say something to you. So I am trying in all good faith to do so, The diameter of the watch is NOT too big for your wrist. The watch itself is not designed well taking into consideration the hands, the lugs and the band. One could go on. My sense of your style is you like to look good, tight and sharp with clean lines all well integrated together. Were I you I would sell that watch and buy another. I'd write more about your question yet I am tired. It's only a watch, yet in your heart you know it is the wrong watch for you. It is presently a clock strapped poorly onto your wrist and it looks like it. The rest of you looks great. Buy a watch that compliments your otherwise great taste. Cheers.


----------



## barry jay fisher (Apr 3, 2017)

Addendum: You are showing two different watches...which complicates matters quite a bit yet actually gives the best answer. Get rid of the absurd watchband that doesn't fit you correctly and buy one that does. Buy one that compliments the watch and the lugs...not one that garbles up the entire perception of the watch. It's an easy fix. Just do that and you're home free...on both watches. Buy a few watch bands. Live it up. You can afford it. Do that.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a bit appalled by how many people say it fits in this thread lol...


----------



## jayogolmic (Mar 10, 2014)

It's all subjective, wear it and enjoy ot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

MZhammer said:


> I'm a bit appalled by how many people say it fits in this thread lol...


LOL me too. Lugs shouldn't hang off the wrist!


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

*Re: Is this IWC look too big on my wrist?*



sidrox25 said:


> Thanks guys, took a better pic for a different perspective.
> 
> View attachment 10782138


Perfect. Fits like a Proper Pilot watch should.


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

MZhammer said:


> I'm a bit appalled by how many people say it fits in this thread lol...


I'm appalled you are appalled.


----------

